# I ALMOST GIVE UP



## Drcal (Aug 29, 2010)

I have progressed over the past 2-5 years in pen turning, but I have *regressed *in making bottle stoppers- the chrome type with a 3/8 in X 16 threaded stud. 4 out of 5 of my tries don't work. The problem is in mounting it on the lathe. 

I use a MT#2 mandrel with the proper 3/8X16 thread from Arizona Silhouette.
I drill a 23/64 hole
I tap it carefully using a ratcheting tap recommended to me by Ed Davidson
I use the tailstock when I start turning
Sometimes when I go to mount the blank to the mandrel it spins from the onset, sometimes it starts to spin when I am half-finished. 

I can get a stopper out of the session but I can never remove the tailstock so I can never do fun stuff n the top of the stopper.

I have tried smaller holes but, at the end, then I cannot get the blank off the mandrel. 

I have tried putting thin CA on the threads, but it still spins. 
I have tried putting thin CA on the threads, tapping it again, but it still spins.

I have thought about turning the blank on a 3/8 inch pin chuck and then gluing the threaded stud into the blank but I am not sure if that will hold.

I would appreciate any advice.

I have watched videos on YouTube.
I have read everything on the subject.
I have thrown things around my shop and I have prayed, but nothing works. Help!

Carmen
Tampa Bay


----------



## David Keller (Aug 29, 2010)

I might try a smaller hole and wax on the threads to facilitate removal of the finished piece.  I've never used the tap when I make them that way, but I'm not sure that would make a big difference.


----------



## monophoto (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like the problem is that your threads are stripping.

You can always drill out the hole, glue in a dowel, and then redrill.

My experience (somewhatly limited) is that harder woods need a larger hole to avoid stripping, and aren't picky about the number of times you screw the blank onto the mandrel.  

Also, it's helpful to have a sharp tap.  I have two taps, one of which is well used and a bit dull.  My experience with it is not as happy as with the sharper tap.

You may find that using a new 3/8" bolt (with sharp threads) works as well as using a tap.

Sometimes, it's helpful to drill the pilot hole, and then squirt some thin CA into the hole to strengthen the sides before threading.

Finally, I always use a small scrap of MDF as a waste block so that I can use the live center on the tailstock to lock in the workpiece while roughing it into a cylinder.  I glued a bit of coarse sandpaper on the face of the MDF so that it 'grabs' the workpiece.  Once the cylinder is round, I back off the tailstock.


----------



## deweed (Aug 29, 2010)

Carmen,
Experiment with a 5/16 hole and then tapping.  The 23/64 is too large IMO and then when you tap it then it's really large.  I use the 5/16" hole on all of mine and had no problems with spinning.
Duane


----------



## holmqer (Aug 29, 2010)

It may be overkill, but both before and after I tap, I put a couple drops of thin CA in the hole. I then run the tap in again to clean up the threads that have been filled in with CA. This make it like tapping plastic rather then wood.

Like Duane, I use a 5/16 drill for the 3/8-16 threads


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 30, 2010)

I had the same problem, but then read on here about the 5/16" hole and it really works great.  When they have been too big I just glue in a 3/8" dowel and turn it then drill out the dowel and glue in the stopper.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 30, 2010)

I use a 11/32 seems to work. I have a PSI chuck and i use that with the tail stock snugged up in the beginning.  Before that i used a regular Jacobs chuck with a draw bar. You have to make sure your hole is drilled straight and then tapped straight.  I don`t make bottle stoppers but i do a lot of shaving brushes, same method.  Good luck.  Carl


----------



## randyrls (Aug 30, 2010)

Drcal said:


> I drill a 23/64 hole
> 
> I can get a stopper out of the session but I can never remove the tailstock so I can never do fun stuff n the top of the stopper.
> 
> I have tried smaller holes but, at the end, then I cannot get the blank off the mandrel.



Carmen;  You are about to get a whole chorus of replies, but that 23/64" drill bit is much too big.  Use a 5/16" drill bit (no larger than 21/64").  A strap wrench works well to remove the mandrel chuck from the stopper.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a bottle stopper mandrel to do my fridge magnet. I drill with a 21/64". I don't tap the hole if it is wood, just thread the blank on by hand. However I have a heck of a time getting the darn thing back off once I have it finished. I have tried a strap wrench but it leaves a black mark on the finish. I put blue painters tape on the piece and then tried it but then the tape gets smeared all over the finish. I haven't found a solution but I am going to keep trying.


----------



## livertrans (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a 11/32 drill bit to drill the hole. I have made many bottle stoppers and other items and have never had a problem in either wood or acrylic. When you tap you need to keep on backing the tap out a couple of threads every now and then or the chips will make your threads over size.


----------



## JeremyJ (Aug 31, 2010)

Some times locktite works well if you have some that are already drilled and you don't want to plug them.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I have the same setup from AS.  I was stripping the threads on my first few attempts.  I mount the blank in my chuck and drill the hole, then put the tap in the drill chuck on the tailstock and bring it up to the hole.  I think hand turn the headstock as I slowly (i mean slowly) advance the tap.  Once I reach the desire depth, I back it out very, very slowly by turning the headstock wheel in the opposite direction.  I then put the bottle mandrel from AS in my collet chuck screw on the blank and turn it.  Hope that helps.  I've only made about 10 stoppers though so I could just be getting lucky.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 31, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I use a bottle stopper mandrel to do my fridge magnet. I drill with a 21/64". I don't tap the hole if it is wood, just thread the blank on by hand. However I have a heck of a time getting the darn thing back off once I have it finished. I have tried a strap wrench but it leaves a black mark on the finish. I put blue painters tape on the piece and then tried it but then the tape gets smeared all over the finish. I haven't found a solution but I am going to keep trying.



Try putting a small plastic washer between the stopper and the back end of the mandrel. I have used one for this purpose with good results.  I just turned it until it matched the mandrel and didn't cause any difficulty with the stopper diameter at the end.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2010)

If the stopper is made from wood I would not tap it. Just thread the mandrel into the hole. The size of hole would be determined by how hard or soft the wood is. In short I want it to be really screwed in tight. like maybe the last half turn the blank has to be held in a vice tight. At least in my mind I imagine all this pressure is crushing the wood fibers and making them even more solid. as for plastics. I think I would at least tap them a size or so small and still make the mandrel a very tight fit. I don't think you will get the same effect though. Otherwise drill it out and add a wood plug and proceed as if it is wood. remember though the pressure on the wood is being transfered to the acrylic, don't crack it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> rjwolfe3 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a bottle stopper mandrel to do my fridge magnet. I drill with a 21/64". I don't tap the hole if it is wood, just thread the blank on by hand. However I have a heck of a time getting the darn thing back off once I have it finished. I have tried a strap wrench but it leaves a black mark on the finish. I put blue painters tape on the piece and then tried it but then the tape gets smeared all over the finish. I haven't found a solution but I am going to keep trying.
> ...



These are for the fridge magnets. I don't thread this all the way done to the end of the mandrel. The problem me thinks is the wood is too tight on the threads and because it is such a small item there isn't enough grip available to get it off of the threads.


----------

